# White wedding dress but ivory flower girls?



## mrswhitetobe

Would you do it?
I've fallen in love with a white princess style dress but I already have my flower girl dresses which are ivory. Would it look silly to have white and ivory together?


----------



## Calasen

I think it would work well honey :) I have a white and blue dress but the bridemaids are having ivory and purple :) it will make you stand out that little bit more


----------



## Tiff

Are they a deep ivory? And is your dress white or diamond white? So many places have different ideas of what "white" "diamond white" and "ivory" look like, so it could be okay.

Also, like another girl said it could make you stand out more. :hugs: Best thing I can say is bring the flower girl dresses with you to wherever the dress you've fallen in love with is and see how you like it. :hugs:


----------



## mrswhitetobe

This is the dress but I'll have an ivory and gold or white and gold bouquet
https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/5166/31762225336031420571312.jpg

and these are my flower girl dresses
https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3787/30722310150372704132366.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Tiff

I think it'll be okay! JMO, but I'd personally go with an ivory and gold bouquet. That way it ties in your flower girl dresses. 

I *love* how the bottoms of the FG dresses are the same as yours! :cloud9: How adorable!


----------



## MyGirlDress

I think ivory and white together not look awkward , the combination look great!


----------

